# Wer kennt brez adult



## Safoni (27 Januar 2017)

Die haben bei mir abgebucht
Habe sofort Drittanbieter Sperre gemacht
Wie. Lange dauert es jetzt bis ich mein Geld zurückbekomme ?


----------



## jupp11 (27 Januar 2017)

Safoni schrieb:


> Wie Lange dauert es jetzt bis ich mein Geld zurückbekomme ?


Wenn du nicht selber aktiv wirst und  diese Ratschläge befolgst, nie...:  http://www.computerbetrug.de/kostenfalle-hohe-handyrechnung-durch-fremde-leistungen


> Der Gesetzgeber hat aus gutem Grund in § 404 BGB geregelt, dass Sie als Verbraucher nur beim Rechnungssteller selbst Widerspruch einlegen müssen. Das ist entweder Ihr Provider, oder die in der Rechnung aufgeführte Drittfirma.


----------

